
Goals vs. Systems - artsandsci
http://blog.dilbert.com/post/102964992706/goals-vs-systems
======
blowski
This is one of those articles that feels both completely obvious and useless
at the same time. Surely if you want to implement a system, that's a goal?

Goals help because they are a way of saying "I will do this by then", and you
can measure your progress. Systems help because they keep you going after
you've reached the goal. The hard part is knowing the difference, and then
actually doing whatever you need to do to reach the goal or implement the
system.

~~~
464192002d7fe1c
I would highly suggest reading his book. He goes into this a lot more detail
in the book and why systems work better than goals. The reasons are entirely
psychological and revolve around tricking your brain into not being
discouraged by the occasional and inevitable failure.

